# Taste of the Wild....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a quick question, Betty and Nell are almost done with the first large bag, but over the last couple weeks, their stools are starting to get much softer and is really rank, and they are both having a bit more gas than when they were on Solid Gold Wolfking. Could it be that the TOTW is just too rich for them? Think I should slowly switch back over to Solid Gold? They both love the food, but should I get away from it or give it a little more time? They did make a slow transfer over to the new food, starting at 25% mix, then 50%, then 75%, and have now been on it completely for about a month.


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

the same happened to my dogs on chicken and herbs, and lamb an apples.
i then switched them over to Canidae.

but now im tempted to try it again, since canidae went "bad", natures variety no longer available and i dont find eagle pack apealing.
the rest is not avalliable here
i was going to try with taste of the wild, bit im in doubts since i have read your report...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I've talked to my trainer about it as well, and she feels the same way. Nothing wrong with the food itself, it's probably just too rich for them. Might need something that's a little easier on the stomach. I was also looking at Eagle Pack, but not sure. So what is "bad" about canidae? They sell it here at the local feed store, which is where I get the TOTW. They also have Eagle Pack, as well as a bunch of other Holistic foods.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We recently returned from a vacation during which time our dogs were eating TOTW wetlands flavor instead of their usual raw diet.

Overall, all three dogs are in good shape. The one we hoped would lose a bit of weight (we had the petsitter feed her less than would be usual for her size) has not lost any weight. The little one that we hoped would put on a pound has not gained. The littlest one has always had eye tearing stains that nothing ever stopped, except now that she has been on TOTW. Go figure! Their coats are a bit duller, they seem to sleep more but then the weather has been hot with lots of smoke from the CA fires.

TOTW flavors generally have more protein than SG wolfking. So maybe it is too rich for your dogs. On the other hand, each dog is an individual and not every food works for every dog.


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

since they changed their formulas, doesnt agree with dogs anymore


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

irzi said:


> since they changed their formulas, doesnt agree with dogs anymore



Are you thinking of Timberwolf or Taste of the Wild?


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

i tought we are talking about taste of the wild from timberwolf


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well ill say that my 2 danes are on taste of the wild. the one i hoped would gain weight has gained...about 10lbs i think. both have shiny soft coats and are healthy. their teeth are pearly white (but we also brush them). they both have a lot of energy and look lean and muscular. 

BUT- this is just my girls. not every dog is the same. im just pointing out that my girls are doing well on it. i really am happy with the brand. i also wanted to point out that my harelquin dane has a very sensitive stomach, and has had no problems with it.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

irzi said:


> i tought we are talking about taste of the wild from timberwolf


Oh...Taste Of the Wild is it's own brand...made by Diamond, I believe. Timberwolf is it's own brand, too, and they have a grain free formula called Wild and Natural Dry. 

Taste Of the Wild and Timberwolf are unrelated....and NOW to further confuse things, lol, Eukanuba has a new line of food out called Naturally Wild!

This is wild!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs love Taste of the Wild and are doing well on it. They eat less, poop less and look great. I cannot complain. Carsten had soft poo for awhile too but it seems to have gotten better. I think they just have to get used to it, and I think it takes some time.


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

HersheyPup said:


> Oh...Taste Of the Wild is it's own brand...made by Diamond, I believe. Timberwolf is it's own brand, too, and they have a grain free formula called Wild and Natural Dry.
> 
> Taste Of the Wild and Timberwolf are unrelated....and NOW to further confuse things, lol, Eukanuba has a new line of food out called Naturally Wild!
> 
> This is wild!!



LOL it realy is wild 

will think those wild things over


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

HersheyPup said:


> Taste Of the Wild and Timberwolf are unrelated....and NOW to further confuse things, lol, Eukanuba has a new line of food out called Naturally Wild!
> 
> This is wild!!


Wow that is getting confusing!!!

I feed Mosby Taste of the Wild and he does really well on it. 

Lonewolf- which formula are you giving them? I have heard people say that some are a little less rich than the others, and switching do a different one may fix the issues you are experiencing.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm feeding the one with the Bison and Venison.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

the bison and venison is the one we used first. its probably the richest out of all of them. maybe try the fish..just a thought


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried the fish one when I got the small bags to see which they liked. They didn't touch the fish one. I tried a sample of the game bird one to see if they like it, they seem to like it just as much as the bison and venison. Might give that one a try. It's like with training treats, they both prefer beef or liver, and don't care much at all for salmon flavored treats.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I finally broke down and am going back to Solid Gold Wolfking, since they did so well with it before. So now I have about 80lbs of dog food, lol. I'll be mixing the 2 until it's all gone, and then will go to just the Wolfking. Nell wasn't too bad on the food, but Betty was really starting to get really bad gas, and the runs on occasion. So I think it was just too rich for them. I'm mixing the 2 50/50 right now, and they tend to pick out the Wolfking. And they gobble it down. They really like it. I didn't realize how much they really liked it, lol. Now how long will it take for 2 medium sized dogs to go through 80lbs? hmmmm, lol.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

it takes my 2 danes about 2 and a half weeks to get through the biggest bag of taste (what it that, 30lbs i think?). sooo really if you just want to send that taste over this wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

That's right, they are 30lb bags, so it's 60lbs, not 80lbs. It takes my girls about 2 months, maybe a little more, to go through just one bag, lol.


----------

